# Destin or Pcb deep sea fishing?



## JAXON (Jun 4, 2017)

What would be the best choice a. Which charters would you Use?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 5, 2017)

From what I understand the further west you go on the Gulf the better the fishing. Having said that both have good fishing.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hardly worth your time you can't keep anything but a 4 grouper aggregate and you can't get past those overfished red snapper to get to the grouper.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 5, 2017)

You can keep more than just 4 fish. I agree the seasons make it not as fun but it is Snapper season for 45 more days in federal water. You can keep two red snapper a piece plus grouper and I think one AJ plus the normal small reef fish


----------



## mbaker8686 (Jun 5, 2017)

Jaxon--if you are looking to go out of destin or Pensacola and want to share costs let me know. I'm down here by myself and would love to get out at some point


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 5, 2017)

kevbo3333 said:


> You can keep more than just 4 fish. I agree the seasons make it not as fun but it is Snapper season for 45 more days in federal water. You can keep two red snapper a piece plus grouper and I think one AJ plus the normal small reef fish



I thought it was only a three day season this year.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ihunt said:


> I thought it was only a three day season this year.



I believe it's a 3 day recreational season and a 49 day for hire season In federal waters. I think you can catch red snapper in state waters out of PCB and Destin which has like a 70 something day season. I could be wrong if so Simone please correct me.


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes you are correct for hire boats have the extended season in fed waters. It would be possible to keep 2 red snapper 2 gags and 2 red grouper per person.


----------

